

This Is What It Looks Like When Your Gmail Gets Hacked By China - aresant
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-is-what-it-looks-like-when-your-gmail-gets-hacked-by-china-2010-12

======
wtracy
I don't see any evidence that the attack was a government operation, and not
just some script kiddie with time on his hands.

